# Seeking advice regarding the Nova Scotia – PNP express entry FSWP application



## saivijayraj (May 26, 2014)

*Good Morning Everyone,*

I come to you seeking advice regarding the *Nova Scotia – PNP express entry FSWP *application and I admire your experiences and expert knowledge regarding the same. 
I had *applied & accepted last year 2015* by hiring an *25+ years experienced immigration representative from Canada who is registered with the ICCRC and accredited as Regulated Canadian Immigration Consultants (RCICs) *.

My details of the application as mentioned below:

*
	IELTS score - 7.0 
	NOC - 2171 - Information systems analysts and consultants
	CRS Score – 332
	Job Bank Registered 
	Information Technology Experience – 10 yrs
*
I have below mentioned queries to clarify:

*
When we applied last year my immigration representative told me it will take 8-10 months considering all my credentials.

	

Normally how much time will it take for processing an application and in my case it’s almost one year.
	

When I checked upon the progress of application two months back he said it will take another 3 months more as Canadian Immigration Authorities have increased the processing time by 3 months .i.e.15 months is it true?
	

Last week when I spoke to my Immigration Representative says it will take another 2 months more or I have to write IELTS again to get a score of 7.5 to expedite the process.
	

Can experts on this blog help me out understanding the process and am I doing a right thing to rely upon my immigration representative is he guiding me in right way where I can get my success of Invitation.
	

Where I can find out the latest information NOC 2171 - Application status and CAP update for Nova Scotia.
*
*I’m in complete dilemma and confusion :confused2: whether I will be able to attain invitation or I have been duped and wasted my 12 months of precious time; money relying upon the immigration representative ….*


Please let me know your thoughts on this subject because I trust your advice & judgment than my own. 

I look forward to hearing from you. Thank you for letting me express my concerns to you.

*Your thoughts and advice on this most sensitive matter would be greatly appreciated.

God Bless You All ...

Thank you & Regards
Sai Vijay Raj*


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Have you tried contacting the Province of Nova Scotia to see what they have to say?


----------



## DeeinCanada (Jun 3, 2016)

Hello Sai Vijay. I can speak to the processing time in Nova Scotia. It is 8-10 months from the time that your application was received. You have to be patient.


----------



## saivijayraj (May 26, 2014)

*Thank you So Much*

Thank you so much for your replies namely 

*WestCoastCanadianGirl* & *DeeinCanada * really appreciate the response & regret the inconvenience caused due to delay to delay in response as i was travelling.

So please guide me now what should I do for the resolution ...

*Do I contact the Nova Scotia Immigration Authorities for update upon my application.

Should I report the issue to the ICCRC and accredited as Regulated Canadian Immigration Consultants (RCICs).*

and moreover there isn't any portal for Nova Scotia Immigration Authorities where we can regularly check how many PR invitations have been issued or keep a track when they will have the draw...there's is no transparency in the process or else I don't know where to find the relevant information.

Please someone guide me as I'm really in an dilemma ...


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

If you want any answers from the Province of Nova Scotia, you are going to have to ask them directly.

I don't know that reporting your "issue" with the ICCRC/RCIC will do any good... they may investigate for you, but they're not really in any position to take any punitive action on your behalf, especially if the agent in question is not in any violation of their code of ethics, nor can they help you with your problem specifically nor can they make the government in Nova Scotia work any faster, just because you don't feel that the process is moving at an acceptable pace..


----------



## DeeinCanada (Jun 3, 2016)

*Re: Nova Scotia*

Hi there,

Regarding Nova Scotia, your immigration consultant cannot do anything about it. Making a phone call to Nova Scotia PNP will not expedite your application in any way.

I don't know if your consultant made it clear to you that you need to have realistic expectations about the Canadian immigration process. 

Since you did not have enough points to qualify for a draw from the Express Entry pool, you are subject to the processing times that are applicable in the provinces once you apply to them for nomination.

I can tell you that it may be as fast as 4 months in some provinces while it could take as long as 1-2 years in some provinces.

Unless your immigration consultant has acted in an unethical or unprofessional manner, there is no reason to report him to the ICCRC. 

Nova Scotia got way too many applications last year than expected so I suspect that this is the reason why there is a long delay.

Do you have proof of delivery of your application to the Nova Scotia PNP? I mean a tracking number from a courier company or proof of receipt from the Nova Scotia PNP?

If you don't, please ask your immigration consultant to send you proof of receipt from the Nova Scotia PNP. This will at least keep your mind at rest that they are working on your application.

As long as you have proof that your application was delivered to them, all you can do is wait.

Hope this helps!


----------



## saivijayraj (May 26, 2014)

*Thank you So Much*

Thank you so much for your replies namely 

WestCoastCanadianGirl & DeeinCanada really appreciate the response 

I have received the tracking number of the courier of Canada Post and tracked it and it was delivered to *Location - Halifax,NC on 13th July 2015*.

I'm still wondering Unlike Australia why don't Canada Immigration have their websites updating all the consolidated PR invitations status online.

Anyways thank you once again for the information and word of support ; encouragement.

I'll keep wait upon the good time to strike for me with Canadian PR process :behindsofa::behindsofa::behindsofa::behindsofa:.

:xmascandle: God Bless & Protect you all Always :xmascandle:


----------

